# Wife seperated from me yesterday



## Skuba (Aug 29, 2010)

So here is whats happing. Weve been married 2.5 years, togeather for 5 years. I had seriously injured my back just berfore we started dating and it has slowly gotten worse over the years. She told me that it would not matter how bad it ever got, she would always be with me. We actually spent a lot of time talking about that before we got hitched. Well at first I was o.k. enough to go out a few nights a week, rest. bars. friends houses etc. But over time I have gotten to the point where I really cant do anything very often. Just after we got married we moved into my parents house to save up for a home. It has taken a while, 2 years, because I havent been able to work and had been trying to get social security. I still cook dinner every night and clean, kind of a stay at home husband. No kids. In my mind, everything has been wonderful in spite of my constant pain. I would hate myself for being so useless as far as having a carreer or being able to play sports or even having sex without being is lots of pain. Anyway in the last few months things have been going so well for us, so I thought. I got accepted for dissability, got a year back pay, Wife got a new, better job, and is almost done with her masters degree which my family picked up the 25 grand tab. We got news of a new back pain treatment that I will be trying in six months. Oh, and we are 3 days from closing on our first home. We have already purchased all the furnature, appliances, etc. And last night she tells me that she is freaking out about buying a home because she hasnt been happy with me since we stopped going out and having fun all the time. I thought the idea of finally getting our home was going to be the real start to our marrage. We could have our friends over and party all the time cause I can be comfortabe and we would finally be out of the parents house. So we talked and I offered everything i could possably think of, because I love her more than anything and there is nothing I wouldnt do for her. She never gave me any warning, even when I asked her periodically if she was still happy with me and where our lives might be headded. Always a confident yes. Like it was stupid I would even ask. She says that she thinks its to far gone to try anything to make it work. I dont understand what to do. She think we have turned into roomates, or best friends rather than husband and wife. Can anyone give me a perspective or anything. This last 24 hours have been the worst in my life. Thanks


----------



## howdoidothis (Aug 17, 2010)

My husband left me yesterday too..29 aug 2010 (GMT +8) he left his phone at home because he doesn't want to be contacted. I am scared and I worry how my two kids (9 & 4) will cope because they are really close to him, even if he is not around he is contactable! I AM SCARED


----------



## Skuba (Aug 29, 2010)

Im sorry. You read all these things that people are going through and you would think it would help knowing that your not alone. But, I am alone. I cant figure out how so many people can go through this. I hope your allright and best of luck.


----------



## confusedguy1909 (Jan 17, 2014)

I am very sorry to hear your husband left. My wife is also about to leave me. I am also confused. I have 3 teenagers.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

confusedguy1909 said:


> I am very sorry to hear your husband left. My wife is also about to leave me. I am also confused. I have 3 teenagers.


Like Chucky said, the thread is four years old.

Post your story, we'll help you out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

